
Announcing Kafka Connect: Building large-scale low-latency data pipelines - StreamBright
http://www.confluent.io/blog/announcing-kafka-connect-building-large-scale-low-latency-data-pipelines
======
hellbanner
"Kafka" is a terrible name for networked systems.. anyone read Franz Kafka?

